# Rescue One Ambulance in Los Angeles?



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone heard of Rescue One Ambulance in Paramount, CA. I can't find a website or any substantial information. 
Any and all info is welcome, thanks.


----------



## frdude1000 (Apr 20, 2013)

If there is no info online and you haven't heard of the company, it is probably sketch.  Although I do not live in L.A., lurking the fourms has taught me about the abundance of terrible private EMS services in the L.A. area.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 20, 2013)

They are a non LA County approved company only LA City so they will have to get in line for the county license since it is a requirement now. 

Thus I would not consider it a stable job since who knows they will get approved. Lots of companies are not getting approved because of their sketchiness for lack of a better word


----------

